# Gaminglaptop



## XproX (12. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend ,
mein Kumpel will sich einen neuen laptop kkaufen (maximal 2700 ) .
Wir haben jetzt dießen Laptop : One Gaming Notebook K73-2S SE by: One - ONE Computer Shop
mit dießer Konfiguration :
2x gtx 680 sli 
I7 3740m
16gb ra (2x8)
1 TB festplatte 
64gb samsung ssd (nur betriebssystem und vilt. bf3 ... ) 
Und Windows 64 bit 
außgesucht.
Meine Fragen :
Gibt es etwas besseres zum gleichen Preiß ?
Ist die Wäre erträglich (kühl unterleg Teil it Lüfter wir verwendet ) ?
Wie ist die Verarbeitung ?
Ist One zuverlässig, oder nehen die das Geld und senden nicht oder so etwas ähnliches ...

Simon


----------



## fadade (12. Oktober 2012)

Alienware-Geräte sollen sehr hochwertig sein, aber in dem preisbereich bewege ich mich selten ... (warum nur, so als armer Student?!  )
Du könntest das P/L-Verhähltnis des Geräts aber noch verbessern, indem du eine 128GB-SSD nimmst, weil 64 könnten auf Dauer doch etwas knapp sein und statt 2 GPUs nur eine nimmst!
2 in einem Notebook finde ich ehrlich gesagt eher 

Darüber hinaus ist die HD7970M leistungsmäßig schneller als die GTX680 und brauch weniger Saft, aber momentan bremst da der Treiber leider ...
One.de bzw. XMX.de habe ich noch nicht genutzt, aber man munkelt, der Support dort soll relativ "schlecht" sein.

Bei dem Preis solltest du dir aber *unbedingt *auch mal dieses Gerät konfigurieren: [URL="http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?userid=B4150F0E199D4E74997144EE454791C4&KategorienOrder=010;020;015;025;010&bestellnr=XMG-P722-TOP#DNconfig"]mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P722 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") - Topangebot[/URL]


Edit: Also das Schenker ist leistungsmäßig unterlegen, dann vieleicht doch lieber folgendes: mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P722 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")


----------



## XproX (12. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antwort 
Also ersteinmal wir sind keine Studenten sondern Teenis 
Ich wollte ihm erst was mit einer Gpu empfehlen, aber dann hat er im Ranking von Notebookcheck gesehen gtx680sli an nr 1 und jetzt ist er davon besessen die zu bekomen .
Die Alienware gefallen ihm nicht wegen den Totenköpfen ...
Der Tipp mit den 124gb ist gut  .
Der xmg hat leider nicht die gtx 680sli option ...
Simon


----------



## stadler5 (12. Oktober 2012)

Oder vielleicht eines von diesen Geräten.

.: LUNA SERIE - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution

Wenn 2 Karten dann Crossfire mit der 7970m hier ein Erfahrungsbericht.

Luna p370 em


----------



## MISTRAX (12. Oktober 2012)

XproX schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort
> Also ersteinmal wir sind keine Studenten sondern Teenis
> Ich wollte ihm erst was mit einer Gpu empfehlen, aber dann hat er im Ranking von Notebookcheck gesehen gtx680sli an nr 1 und jetzt ist er davon besessen die zu bekomen .
> Die Alienware gefallen ihm nicht wegen den Totenköpfen ...
> ...



Das XMG hat wohl die Option mit der 680m Sli, zumindest das P722


----------



## XproX (12. Oktober 2012)

Danke
Der luna macht das rennen 500 euro weniger fast gleiche Leistung vielen Dank  .
Weißt du da was über das gewicht ?
Überschreitet er die 6 kg ?
Simon


----------



## XproX (12. Oktober 2012)

MISTRAX schrieb:


> Das XMG hat wohl die Option mit der 680m Sli, zumindest das P722


Beim ersten mal anklicken kam es noch nicht ...
Der Luna hat mich aber schon überzeugt .
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## XproX (12. Oktober 2012)

Der Laptop hat ein annembares gewicht also vielen Dank an alle .
Jetzt bin ich wieder etwas schlauer .
Ich weiß jetzt alles und hoffe mein Kumpel wird damit Glücklich
Mfg 
Simon


----------



## XproX (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo nochmal ,
Die hd 7970m in cf ist für meinen kumpel in Ordnung wegen höheren fps in bf3 als die gtx 680 sli .
Eine frage noch bezüglich des Prozessors :
I7 3740m
oder
I7 3840m für 200 euro Aufpreis 
Für mich sehbare unteschiede liegen beim takt (100mhz unterschied) und L3 Cache (6 bei 3740 und 8 beim 3840 )
Muss man bei dem 3740m damit rechnen das er die Gpu´s ausbremst ?
Simon


----------



## MISTRAX (13. Oktober 2012)

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Intel-Ivy-Bridge-Guide-fuer-Spieler.81670.0.html
Guck dir mal den Test an der beantwortet dir deine Fragen.


----------



## XproX (13. Oktober 2012)

Jaah frage beantwortet.Danke


----------



## MISTRAX (14. Oktober 2012)

Was war jetzt seine endgültige Konfiguration ? Berichte uns mal wie das Notebook so ist, wenns da ist. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## XproX (21. Februar 2013)

Also gekauft wurde ein luna p370em mit der 7970m CF .
Der erste Eindruck war sehr gut , doch dann wurde es für ca 1,5 Monate etwas negativ .
Der Grund : der laptop wurde mit Windows 8  gekauft und alle Treiber von hawkforce haben nicht getan . Dann haben wir den Besitzer kontaktiert worauf wir sehr schnell alle Treiber bekommen haben . Die Tastatur Beleuchtung funktionierte zwar immer noch nicht richtig doch der Rest scheinte zu Funktionieren . Doch dann kam die Enttäuschung ... Es war immer nur ein GPU aktiv . Wir nahmen also wieder Kontakt auf und wurden auf AMD catalist control center verwiesen . Hier klare Kritik an AMD CCC findet man erst (zumindest wir ) in einigen untermenues dies dauerte seine Zeit bis wir draufgekommen sind alle Datei Ordner durch zu suchen ... 
Jetzt funktioniert alles wie es soll bis auf die Tastatur Beleuchtung das ist aber bei diesem enormen preisleostungs Verhältnis zu vernachlässigen  .


----------

